# New Year's Time Square Hotel



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

Before you start laughing...

A broken foot requires that my New Year's Eve plans change. Last year it was the beach at Rio this year it was supposed to be machu picchu but alas that trip had to be canceled. This is my preface for what I am about to ask.

Is it possible to get a hotel room that overlooks Times Square?

Yes you can laugh now.

My thought was at least I could enjoy the festive nature of the year from a hotel room. This year has been a challenging one, I'm not wishing to be spending in on a couch or in bed watching Dick Clark.

Are their floors in the office buildings that are rented? Some office should try to leverage some extra cash for the space? What businesses have a view? We have a relationship with Lehman Bros. - I can't remember if their offices have view or not. Any restaurants?

I understand that I will probably have to go to a third party to get this done? Anybody have any names? I don't need the hotel room as I have a place in NYC but if I had one that would be ideal, I would probably stay there for the night, have a little bubbly and go back to my apt. the next day.

I called Amex via my centurion card. They are able to get me a room but they aren't clear whether it will have a view. (I think that means NO) That would be awful if I didn't have a view. I might as well stay home at least I would save the cash.

Yes yes I understand that this is something that someone should do in their early 20's. I guess I didn't get it done. Too busy trying to start a company or do an IPO. So Times Square is on the to do list... 

I appreciate any advice and Happy New Years.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah, that's worth a good laugh. Of course there are rooms, even hotel rooms overlooking Times Square, all of which have probably been booked for about two years now. In case you haven't noticed, it's less than a week 'til New Years Eve. I hope this doesn't sound too harsh, but this is NYC we're talking about, not East Bumblefly; this time of year, you can't even get a reservation in a parking lot on such short notice. Sorry about your foot... I've been to Machu Picchu... Times Square is more fun!


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Good luck. I suppose if one must be that close to Times Square on NYE, a hotel far above the carnage would be the place to be. I've actually been among the masses there once, and it did nothing to enhance my impression of our species. I will never do that again.


----------

